# Thank God I found this site!



## domls (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello to all!

I'm writing a DMX software controller program and have found a lot of useful information already at this site!

Just doing a little minor lighting at live sound gigs, and, since I'm a programmer (25 years of programming), I thought perhaps I could design and build and DMX software controller that works the way I'd like it to (so I can add capabilities as I go). It seems that new, fancier DMX LED lighting is coming out all the time, and with some of them having as many as 27 channels that can be controlled, it seems a no-brainer that it should be done using a laptop, rather than a "mixer" type of controller (I have a Behringer Eurolight LC2412 that I've been using--I know it's probably a cheap item, but for now, it does the trick). I only have a couple of DMX controllable lights and a fogger, but I've got big plans for a great light show.

Looking forward to interacting with you!

domls


----------



## cdub260 (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, good luck with that DMX controller project. With that in mind, it might be interesting for you to start a thread asking what features CB members might like in such a program or what features of existing programs and consoles they like and dislike.

Welcome to the booth.


----------



## domls (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, that sounds like a GREAT idea!

Thanks!

domls


----------



## lieperjp (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to CB! Your thoughts are the same thoughts that were running through my mind when I found this site.

Some of the ideas in this thread: DMX via Parallel Port might help out a little bit!


----------



## n1ist (Sep 23, 2008)

One thing you need to decide is what output device you will be using to generate the DMX. Stay away from the simple RS232 to 485 converters (like the Enttec Open DMX) as they require the PC to continuously send the DMX data, tie up the CPU, and generate very messy DMX. Use a converter that takes in channel info but runs the actual DMX loop itself (like the Enttec DMX USB Pro, USBDMX, or one of the dmx widgets from a lighting company). Most of these seem to use their own protocol on the USB/RS232 side, but they seem to be good about publishing the specs.

I have done this with the Enttec pro, and it works nicely. There are times, however, that having the "mixer style" input seems much easier and more natural than using a mouse.


----------

